# Most annoying songs to play for passengers



## goldenstate415 (May 6, 2016)

Chumbawumba on repeat or Hanson would be the two for me  Maybe Spice Girls 

Haha, what are some other really good annoying songs? I mean REALLY annoying


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

anyone know a song about tipping ??? I'll start playing that.


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Put baby Justin bieb song on repeat, or friday by Rebecca black if it's Friday


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I put Ween's "Push the Little Daisies and Make Them Come Up" on repeat

OR

I play "Possum Kingdom" and turn up the volume when he starts shouting "DO YOU WANNA DIE"


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> anyone know a song about tipping ??? I'll start playing that.


You might like Aloe Blacc's "I Need a Dollar", the theme song to HBO's How to Make it in America. It's my personal favorite!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Maybe this would work?







NachonCheeze said:


> anyone know a song about tipping ??? I'll start playing that.


----------



## goldenstate415 (May 6, 2016)

I found a "What Do You Mean" Bieber remix that just does the What Do You Mean CONSTANTLY.... it's a gem and so f'in annoying


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Try driving a taxi when the song Free Ride comes on the radio. It's cringing.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I have the theme song from Taxi on infinite loop.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

goldenstate415 said:


> Chumbawumba on repeat or Hanson would be the two for me  Maybe Spice Girls
> 
> Haha, what are some other really good annoying songs? I mean REALLY annoying


One time as I was to drop off this self entitled Pax from a VERY SHORT ride, the song "Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more no more no more..." came on, I thought to myself: " How appropriate! Perfect timing! "


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> One time as I was to drop off this self entitled Pax from a VERY SHORT ride, the song "Hit the road Jack and don't you come back no more no more no more..." came on, I thought to myself: " How appropriate! Perfect timing! "


Had to be a karmic moment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> anyone know a song about tipping ??? I'll start playing that.


There might be an obscure track on a Busboys LP about it. but I forget, now.

If you want to get me out of your car, play one of the more overplayed Top Forty tunes such as that thing that Percy Sledge recorded or the Jeremiah Was Fulla' Bull Shepankee Song. Actually maybe you should not do that or I might have to pay a Ralphing charge...............................


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Chuck Barry's "My Ding-a-ling" is a particularly annoying number from 1972.


----------



## Lindsay3222 (Jul 13, 2016)

keep playing hard rock music over and over again


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Wagner at seven in the morning, full blast.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

*"You're Breaking My Heart" *
by Harry Niilson


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

2 Live Crew on a loop starting Sunday mornings at 8, to pick up the church crowd.
Most of the little kids know all the lyrics already. The mom is always hot, Praise the Lord.
10 year olds chanting and singing, Me So Horny in the back seat. It's completely sick. 
(not one word from dad, go figure). Only mildly annoying though, not really annoying.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

On bad days i think of this:


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Always worth trying anything by this guy:


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

And I feel compelled somehow to include this too :


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> anyone know a song about tipping ??? I'll start playing that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bingybingyfoo said:


> Always worth trying anything by this guy:


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

I had to listen to One Direction for an hour the other day...


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)




----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

This is one that annoys me too much- won't play as it will probably end up in my head for days


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I do skip any songs from Adele, Tewnty-One Pilots, The Lumineers, Justin Bieber, and overplayed shit like Cold War Kids, Charli XCX, No Doubt, and Walking on a dream, REGARDLESS of whether the rider like them or not. I skip and if no other decent song plays, they enjoy the nice soothing sound of traffic.


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

Annoying in 95 seconds :


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

I cant drive pax with music on


----------

